

Ask HN: How do you organize and manage your reading material? - tathagatadg

Do you have separate time of the week to go over specific things - schedule all startup advice for Sunday morning, tech stuff from &lt;some_other_time&gt; ? Reading books vs reading short articles online, how do you organize and prioritize?
======
Amorymeltzer
I just wake up early and do what I can before work, then catch up a bit during
lunch. After work is family time. It helps being on PST, most of the good
stuff tends to follow East Coast business hours so it's not impossible to
catch up on 16 hours in the morning.

